# stick ga



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

will a stock ga run with the stock civic ex and dx???


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmmm...thats a tough question!
Well...probably not once their Vtec kicks in..but who knows!
Depends on the year civic too.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i had my intake, headers, and the mounts and i was head to head with a 91 accord ex. supposly it was a single over head vtec engine. i thought they only come with dohc but thats what the kid told me. i dont know anything about honda's. once i put my exhaust i pulled on him nicely. his accord with stock.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

kamikazekev said:


> *will a stock ga run with the stock civic ex and dx??? *




the dx is slower than the ex, and the ex is easily taken out by a ga16de, as a matter of fact, i smoked one bad today on the freeway in my auto ga16de, but i have cai, timing(needs to be redone), pulley, and cat back exhaust, 17's for the performance loss.lol and i had my brother in the car with me, the civic ex(new) appeared to be stock, but i beat it by at least 10 car lengths at top end.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont think the dx is a vtec, not positive on the ex... but we can take a lot of civcs except when you get into the b16 and other vtec motors


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Civic EX came with a SOHC Vtec, DX is non Vtec. We can beat civics on 1/4 miles but in the xpressway its different, when vtec kicks in, its gone. I tried to race my friend's civic in the highway, i was ahead untill his vtec kicks and his gone. Damn vtec, o well. lol.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Shift1.6 said:


> *Civic EX came with a SOHC Vtec, DX is non Vtec. We can beat civics on 1/4 miles but in the xpressway its different, when vtec kicks in, its gone. I tried to race my friend's civic in the highway, i was ahead untill his vtec kicks and his gone. Damn vtec, o well. lol. *


what kind of mods did each car have?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Does a classic SE-R have a chance against the GS-R(Integra of the same year)? I think they have have a B18C1! 

What about the Gt-R(R-34) Vs the Nsx Type-R.

I just want to know how much better honda is!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *Does a classic SE-R have a chance against the GS-R(Integra of the same year)? I think they have have a B18C1!
> *


gsr=160hp and 117TQ
se-r=140hp and 132TQ

i think the sr20 should be able to outlaunch the gsr, and maybe beat it if not keep up with it


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i've played against a 97 vtec 1.6 (not b16!) A/T with my GA16DE A/T, and the cars are surprisingly matched when going *cough* *cough* at over 100... dunno why people think the non-B vtec motors are so hot... ?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i still can't understand why people with any honda thinks they are so hot and fast.. they could have a dx d16 motor and they can think they have the fastest car... and a se-r would keep up or beat a gsr.. its nice to have good torque


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice!
Wut about the skyline and NSX?
Is it the same for those?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

You could beat a DX Civic with your parking brake on. LOL.

Last race I had with an EX was at a drag strip. I had WAI, exhaust, and about 50 pounds stripped from my car. He had header, catback, camgears, CAI, clutch, and chip. I beat him by about 3/4 of a second. 

High speed race with an EX is a little harder... If you're going from a start, you'll win by the time you both hit your speed limiters... From a roll, they'll usually keep up; Sometimes pull ahead if they're modded heavily.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> *Does a classic SE-R have a chance against the GS-R(Integra of the same year)? I think they have have a B18C1!
> 
> What about the Gt-R(R-34) Vs the Nsx Type-R.
> 
> I just want to know how much better honda is! *


Are you kidding??? Nsx have no bang for the buck whatsoever!!!! 
THey only good for looks! That thing is such a waste for 80gs you give it!!!!! YOu better off buying the skyline with that sort of cash!
So I would defenitly have to say the r34!!!


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

ive seen soo many racing vids from japan, you can download them from kazaa, in a race that includes a skyline and a rx-7 and a supra . i never seen any nxs nor 3000gt win. nissan makes way better engines than honda, but dont get me wrong, lil honda cars can make some nice sharp turns.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

depends on what modle EX .. but from what i know. ex comes DOHC VTEC. and. they have not bottom end. but they have the Vtec to make up for top end and we have bottom end. but we have no top end..... but NSX is hella top end car. but it'd loose. i'd say. its like a domestic. fast. but only fast. in long tracks. 
it can go higher speeds longer for a long time..

but u can't compare how bad can u beat a dx/ex. dx is like a way lower class engine/ car then the ex. its diffrent then nissan classings. like b13'
its the same engine. i'd say with the E-type and the Se/Xe?
but the dx is diffrent from the ex/lx/hx... they have their own set up.. 
but honda is the poor mans car.
everything is cheap for them.

but why can't nissan make motors that are inter-changable. like throw a sr20 head on a ga16 block. i guess thats stupid.[bad example] but why can't we do that stuff. like hondaz?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

because nissan is all about the *vhoosh*... and hondas are about the _ziiiiing_... there's an important difference there somewhere... but i forgot what it was... 

both hondas and nissans respond well to modding... you just have to know which mods... we don't get frankenstein motors for nissans... we get frankenstein turbos... i have yet to see an NSX in any of the high-speed contests... they're great racers, but not HP monsters...


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

This topic seems hot to me.

First let's talk about the stock GA16 and D16Y8(sohc VTEC).
On a 2miles-long street, and in auto4 form, GA did better quartermile and posted higher topspeed(114vs110mph).
It seems like Honda's 127horses were not as strong as
B14's 120. It will take D17A to win the GA.

But if it's a manual transmission, it's just not the same. 
A stock B13 manual is not as fast as Civic Vti(it's equal to
EX of US spec)on the highway. But it will chase Civic closely from
second gear on. Close like bumper to bumper.

But again, given a new header and muffler to both cars and GA will outrun D16Y8 from 3rd gear on. GA with little mods can go up to 112mph faster than D16Y8 with similar modification.

I have raced an AE111 Corolla 1.6 that has more scary engine than D16 so I don't think it's a performance engine. It's just a sohc engine that can rev like twincams, not a sohc engine that can outperform twincam.

For Skyline R34 and NSX, I think I have answer.
R34 is a grand tourer, so it comes fully loaded at 1.5ton while NSX weights at merely 1.3 ton. R34 gets it's power from RB26DETT which is believed to produce more than 320h.p. at flywheel. Turbocharger makes it a wider powerband engine. NSX's C32 is more like a peaky engine that loves to be revved to 7000-8000rpm. Though the torque is actually less, NSX benefits from carrying less weight and can do a quartermile faster than
R34(only type S-Zero can do it. A more luxurious type S is slower). But lauching NSX is not as easy as R34. For Skyline, you just rev it to 7grand and drop the clutch. The car then catapulted forward like F14 taking off from the carrier deck. NSX needs some skills in order to launch properly.

I have driven both R34 and NSXs(though just a straight line speed test) and I think R34 is a better road car. Especially when NSX is that expensive(In Thailand it's almost double the price of R34!). However, I can't deny that NSX is the most beautiful sport car I have everseen from Japan.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmmh... that's something... but the logical head to head for the GA16DE would be the DOHC VTEC...

I agree with you on the manual, though... nissan is giving us some shitty gearing (  )... damn, Skylines??? you can't even get them here unless they're secondhand... and no way are the owners handing out the keys! i used to envy you... now i envy you more!!!

wassup? you getting that turbo yet?


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I jumped off the line with a 1992 Acura intagra and I don;t know what it had except for the giant grapefruit launcher on the end, but I had him for lunch, he could not keep up. I have a 1.6 with JWT ECU, UR pullies, hotshot header, cold air, SR 60mm TB, Exhaust, Fidanza flywheel, JWT clutch, Phantom grip, Who knows, the clutch grabs very nice though, very quick with the flywheel now. I have to dyno mine for WHPthough. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

ajracer805 said:


> *what kind of mods did each car have? *


My car has a short ram intake and custom catback exhaust with 2.25 piping. He has the same thing but no carpeting and no spare tire. I tried to race him in the xpressway again and i kept up. The amount of people in the car made a difference. We raced with no passengers this time.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i take a lot of civics and del slows i meand del sols a lot around my house.. but i there aren't many v-tecs around my i believe...


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

Wassup Niky.

I didn't get a turbo yet. I'm doing a research on it and it seems
to me that getting 233HP from GA16 turbo will cost a little more than getting it from SR20DET.

The problem I have here is the transmission. My mechanic said it won't last very long with the 200plus horsepower. 

I have a limited budget so I'm considering swapping too since it'll cost no more than 1800$ and I'll get 205HP at flywheel.

Anyway, I still have no answer for my project.

- - -

By the way, the reason why I compare a sohc VTEC with GA instead of DOHC Vtec is because the overall layout of the engine and the purpose they were built for. B-Series engines were designed for racing purpose with oversquare cylinder and larger valve intake and exhaust port. GA is designed for everyday use so its powerband is wide and more usable at any rev range.

Unfortunately, Thai domestic market GA16 ain't got that VTC so it's different. My GA in NX has weak torque below 2300rpm. After that, it pulls harder all the way to 6000.


- - -

I'm in Japan(Kyoto)right now and probably stay here for another two weeks. Haven't seen many GA cars though. : )


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

> I have a limited budget so I'm considering swapping too since it'll cost no more than 1800$ and I'll get 205HP at flywheel.


are you sure about that.. it will prolly cost u more than that... remember you have to get the motor, tranny, ecu, harness, ignitor switch, drive axels and some other shit.. how much did you research it..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

he's pretty sure... LOL    ... check his sig... he lives here in South East Asia... parts are slightly cheaper, and labor is dirt cheap, or if you know some good mechanics, worth about two or three cases of beer.

i got my entire SR20DE swap for just over $1000... i would've gone for the DET, but the relative rarity in my country squelched that idea.

good luck, Putin!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Three cases of San Miguel beer rite nicky, lol. I had an estimate if i get a sr20det swap. I was planning to buy a Sunny GTi-R front clip for $3850, everything comes with it even the axles. FWD tranny is about $250. My mechanic is charging me $1500 for labor. The total cost for the whole thing is about $6000 which i dont have. Engine, engine parts and labor is really expensive here.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey niky, i'll send my car over to your place, have the swap done, and you can drive it back to the US!!!  FOR CHEAP. yeah baby


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yup, actually 1 case of san mig for small things... we'd get together and have a little party in the shop. 

no prob, xt... just send me a check for the import tax... import tax from the US is at 100% bluebook price, meaning around $5000 plus another $1000 shipping... cost you another $2000 for the DET swap... then another $1000 to get it back... good luck! 

but then, if you send it to the Subic freeport (no taxes, as the car *officially* doesn't enter Philippine soil... this is where all the racers keep their cars), i'm sure some modders there can fix you up right and good... but shipping is still an arm and a leg. hehe...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

man, i wish i could do a swap for that cheap.. it would be like double that here ... and thats if you do it urself..


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

This is starting to sound like a race post........don't make it sound like a race post.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I know the Sentra GA16 can beat both. From a launch, my Sentra tore the EX a new one. From a 40mph roll, my Sentra and the EX were almost dead even (I woulda been way ahead if I didn't have a passanger). The DX is way slower (about 20hp or so). I would assume the Sentra would Stomp the DX in any situation...even if he had a manual and you had an auto.


----------

